# Mold in Compot



## mSummers (Feb 18, 2018)

I bought a flask from Woodstream and potted it in a container with a lid to keep the humidity up to slowly harden the plants off per Bill's recommendations. While watering today, I noticed some gray mold growing on the agar. Is that a problem and if so, what's the best way to get rid of it?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 18, 2018)

well, as long as the agar is there mold is going to have a feast on the agar....so best way to get rid of it is to wash away the agar...but having said that..the mold wont hurt the roots, once the agar dries up , the mold wont have anything to 'root' in


----------



## mSummers (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks! Glad to hear it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2018)

thats one of the reasons to wash the agar off. It should be ok. watch carefully.


----------

